# Sparklesonas and Wild Colors? How do they work?



## Jojer (Oct 14, 2019)

Because every sona suits their owner differently, I suspect there are many reasons as to why “natural” animals or even hybrid and fantastical beasts have “unnatural”, loud or vibrant colors and patterns that aren’t typically occurring in nature.

How does your sona get those colors? Is it a dye-process for their fur? Is it magic? Born that way? Is it a lot of maintenance? 

Just curious about your particular sona and their backstory for their colors. Please post ref pics! I’d love to see.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 15, 2019)

Well, one of the characters i have doesn't exist in the physical plane like most beings do, and to interact better with them she creates a body. So- she can also customize the colors. So if they're vibrant or something because she wants them to be-! So whatever you call it is up to you but here is one picture of her pretty colorful.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 15, 2019)

Unnatural colours on anthros are kind of just a thing that exists in most of my universes 
However, I do not really like unnatural colours on ferals.

But I tend to keep unnatural colours toned down a bit; aka I don't like to use neons, clashing or bright base colours (eg. 255,0,0 type RGB colours) for fur. They generally aren't pleasing on the eye IMO and also would be a bit excessive for my characters, personally.
Some may also have unnatural colours on eyes or nose/paw pads. But I like to keep blood and tongue colours natural for the most part. (Especially blood. Unless they are some kind of alien or other exotic species, blood being not red just kinda triggers my ocd lol. Not that I really draw gore, but it's still a thing I think about sometimes, and there are some cases where the blood colour may be relevant).


----------



## Jojer (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, folks. Anyone else?


----------



## Peach's (Oct 16, 2019)

I decided to make my deer grey because I bought grey goat ears that I use as deer ears, and I can make my deer whatever the heck color I want.

(I realize that grey isn't a vibrant wild color, but there also ain't no grey deer)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

My fursona is a cyborg and his markings and eyes glow due to energy storage. The more energy he uses, the brighter they glow.


----------



## Renneon (Oct 19, 2019)

i Don't think i can fit them in the sparkle category since it has this specific neon/Rainbow aesthetic going on, but personnally my characters sometimes have wild colors because those make me happy x) Let's be honest, i'm drawing anthro animals, any realism goes out of the window if it's a limit i Don't like !

for story purposes and stuff, i like to give explanations for some of them though, even if most of them are just...like this !
Edris is a robot, so all of her fur is synthetic, hence the very synthetic looking checkered tail and bright colors !






Spoiler











and Hachi has black hair that she dyes and sometimes hide under crazy colored wigs (is it an excuse to draw completely different hairstyles ? you bet it is ! )






Spoiler











i'm a fan of bright multicolored characters ! I love seeing people go absolutely wild and embracing the tackyness of it, it's a lot of fun ♥


----------



## Jojer (Oct 26, 2019)

Renneon said:


> i'm a fan of bright multicolored characters ! I love seeing people go absolutely wild and embracing the tackyness of it, it's a lot of fun ♥


Agreed, adding a variety of colors is a neat form of expression. Sometimes I miss using more aesthetic color palettes that are less natural on my sona. I kind of oscillate between natural and aesthetic, depending on what’s going on in my life.

I love the hair on your second sona!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

My sparkle wolf will destroy all. >:{

Raar


----------



## AnxotheDragon (Oct 28, 2019)

This was a really interesting to read through! You've posed an interesting question here.

Not 100% sure if my 'sona Anxo counts. She's literally made of sentient stone, fire and lava so a lot of bright neon colors! I break that up-and-right rule hard with her.



Spoiler: Annoyingly Large PNG


----------



## Jojer (Oct 30, 2019)

AnxotheDragon said:


> This was a really interesting to read through! You've posed an interesting question here.
> 
> Not 100% sure if my 'sona Anxo counts. She's literally made of sentient stone, fire and lava so a lot of bright neon colors! I break that up-and-right rule hard with her.
> 
> ...


Sure it counts! It’s a character with bright colors and you’ve given an explanation/back story. Thanks!


----------



## alphienya (Oct 31, 2019)

I often joked to myself that the reason my sona has pink and blue bits on him was due to him playing in a cotton candy maker as a kitten (which would explain why he's the way he is while his sisters are both orange and white). It's honestly more just because I like it and why deny myself some enjoyment during this limited time I have here. "Unnatural" colors are a more fun for me to work with.

he's not the most oddly colored fur in this thread but w/e you don't usually see blue and pink cats


----------

